# Easter meal: lamb five ways



## atomicsmoke (Apr 13, 2015)

At atomic's house Easter is all about lamb. Even for those who can't stand it for the rest of the year.

Let me introduce Leon, who made it all this possible.












_20150411_113834.JPG



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 13, 2015






First, starting with his head: soup with cream and lovage












IMG_20150410_140429.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 13, 2015






That right there is the tongue












IMG_20150413_180107.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 13, 2015






Second , continuing with shoulder and ribs: stuffed with his organs and his cousin's.
Ready for the cook












IMG_20150411_155257.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 13, 2015






Done












IMG_20150411_191611.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 13, 2015






Sliced












IMG_20150411_232620.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 13, 2015


















IMG_20150412_130228.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 13, 2015





This is served cold with horseradish.

Third...is lamb barbacoa from shoulder chops (not Leon's).
In the smoker, ham went for a ride too












IMG_20150410_143822.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 13, 2015






Then in the slow cooker with a Ras-el hanout spice.












IMG_20150410_144705.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 13, 2015






Served with pita and herbs&garlic yoghurt sauce












IMG_20150413_180804.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 13, 2015






Fourth and fifth are charcuterie cuts: lamb Pastrama (4th from right) and smoked dry lamb sausage (second from left)












IMG_20150411_202606.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 13, 2015






Other lamb free Easter traditions












IMG_20150411_191336.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 13, 2015


----------



## cdn offroader (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm from a ham or turkey(for holidays) family, but that looks pretty good Atomic.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 13, 2015)

The ready-to-serve pics for barbacoa are in.

And here is another tradition: bread soaked in wine served first at the Easter table (and the following days).












IMG_20150413_173343.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 13, 2015


----------



## moikel (Apr 16, 2015)

Love it. 

Just back from 10 days in Japan.Lamb high on the list of what I missed.

I like the haggis type unit. Its origins are ?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 16, 2015)

Moikel said:


> I like the haggis type unit. Its origins are ?


Romanian. There are two versions: this, and the same stuffing (+dill) in caul fat. We alternate them (at Easter).


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 19, 2015)

AS, Awesome looking spread for Easter !


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 19, 2015)

CDN, Moikel, CrazyM,

Thank you.

The stuffed lamb is not the best use for a rib rack and shoulder but I want my kids to stay connected with our traditions. 

We have the rest of the year for lamb lolipops (well I have, my family had their yearly lamb dose).


----------



## moikel (Apr 20, 2015)

My oldest friend lives in Bucharest . He is an Aussie been there for years. I have visited , formed a deep love affair with a beer called Ursus ? The dark one.Couldnt understand why locals were drinking Corona!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 20, 2015)

Moikel said:


> I have visited , formed a deep love affair with a beer called Ursus ? The dark one.Couldnt understand why locals were drinking Corona!


I went to Univ in the city where Ursus was brewed. They know their beer...they've been making it since 1878. 
Why Corona? I don't know...I guess is seen as the party beer, or because it's import...you might have also noticed in restaurants the lamb from New Zeeland was also more popular than the local one. Despite the better quality (younger) and price advantage.


----------



## moikel (Apr 21, 2015)

I think it was the time, 2008 , before the economy tanked. People showing they had $ to spend.Ursus a better beer by miles ,fresher & under their noses.The wine was alright too.

Where ever I go I want to eat & drink like a  local ,in Japan that was Yebisu beer & grilled pig heart,ox tongue etc on skewers ,New Zealand its Speights,Monteiths,lamb ,venison, hapuka  & so on.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 21, 2015)

Moikel said:


> The wine was alright too.
> Where ever I go I want to eat & drink like a  local


That only makes sense...eating/drinking  local. 
Hope you tried the local grape varietals (as wine): Black Maiden, Royal Maiden, Tamaiasca, Grasa, Budureasca. They make great wines out of these. There are also nice Pinots and Cabernets.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 21, 2015)

Have you had a chance to sample the plum or pear brandy? Palinka, as the locals call it. Made mostly in the north west, double distilled, finished at 52%. The authentic plum version is made only from Stanley plums (bistritze) , traditionally aged in mulberry wood casks. After a few years it gets this unbelievable amber colour and mellows out drastically while developing a whole palette of flavours.
The pear palinka will take some aging too, but it needs to stay on the pale side, as it would go into bottles "fitted" with a pear fruit (for presentation mostly).












1621663_665499173506237_444196594_n1.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 21, 2015






For both brandies you would be amazed to recognize the fruit flavours in a spirit that went thru double distillation.

The commercially available products is not the best you could get. I recommend sourcing it from small producers (individuals can legally make their own booze in approved shops - used to help my dad with this when I was a kid). I am sure your buddy can arrange it. Just make sure is from the north west.


----------



## moikel (Apr 23, 2015)

My mate works between Beucharest & a port called Costanza. I don't drink much hard liquor nowadays but I did drink more vodka than I needed on my last visit.
I love the idea of distilling your own hooch,my mates family are from Abruzzo in Italy before migrating here. I like that digestive style drink ,14 herbs & spices, sort of thing.The locals made something that was borderline legal that had some root of a bush from Gran Sasso mountain in it. 
I have drunk the plum brandy,love the idea of small batch family outfit.


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 24, 2015)

WOW WOW WOW! Love it! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## disco (Apr 25, 2015)

What a great thread.







Disco


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 25, 2015)

Thank you Disco, Leah. 

Don't get me started on lamb or plum brandy...you will never hear the end of it.


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 17, 2015)

I haven't cooked the leg at Easter, but I knew I wouldn't last long in the freezer.
I smoked it Edward36 style (south African). Turned out great.












download_20150517_110651.jpeg



__ atomicsmoke
__ May 17, 2015






Had some leftovers. Picked the meat of the bone and slow cooked them with a bunch of spices. Also threw in the meat I picked from the stuffed lamb leftovers.
Got a wonderful barbacoa-like bowl of meat.












IMG_20150516_202023.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ May 17, 2015






I think this is my favorite beef/lamb leftover processing method from now on.


----------



## disco (May 23, 2015)

Love the use of the whole lamb. Kudos.







Disco


----------

